# Stainless Steel or Leather band?



## gabrielh (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm ready to buy my 1st nice watch and decided on the Carrera Legend with perforated leather strap. It's going to be my 1st automatic too.
I absolutely LOVE the look of the watch with the black band.
But now, I'm not sure what route to go because I'm affraid that the perf. leather band will worn out quick if using it as a daily watch (didn't intend to use it daily at first but thought it would be a "pain" to have to set it up every few days after it stopped). o|

So what's your opinion on this? (Poll included)










*OR*


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

You can wear the leather daily...it wont get worn

I like the steel look better though


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 3, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> You can wear the leather daily...it wont get worn
> 
> I like the steel look better though


If thats the case, I might still go with the leather...or buy the stainless steel one and change band later if i'm not satisfied....


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

It always makes more economic sense to buy the watch with the Stainless Bracelet and purchase the leather band separately.

There's also a large selection of aftermarket leather to choose from.

- Jake


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 3, 2009)

Justice said:


> It always makes more economic sense to buy the watch with the Stainless Bracelet and purchase the leather band separately.
> 
> There's also a large selection of aftermarket leather to choose from.
> 
> - Jake


Good argument thanks. SS Bracelets are twice more expensive than leather from what I see.

I think you guys convinced me to get SS bracelet.

Now..... I'm wondering if I should get the Calibre 16...I can get them (any TAG) at a crazy price so I want to get the one that give me the best bang for my $$$ but that is also pleasing to my eyes (in the Carrera line)


----------



## loman (Aug 21, 2009)

My carrera has the steel band , but i am looking for a leather one also .
I like the look of the watch with the perforated leather . I will alternate once in a while. I already bought the tool to remove the band, now i just need to find a leather one at a reasonable price. Either way , the carrera looks great.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

Justice said:


> It always makes more economic sense to buy the watch with the Stainless Bracelet and purchase the leather band separately.
> 
> There's also a large selection of aftermarket leather to choose from.
> 
> - Jake


That's what I usually do. |>
You can always get a quality leather strap on eBay for $30 or less.


----------



## GRACEHMS (Sep 7, 2009)

Justice said:


> It always makes more economic sense to buy the watch with the Stainless Bracelet and purchase the leather band separately.
> 
> There's also a large selection of aftermarket leather to choose from.
> 
> - Jake


The Day Date I'm looking at is the same price with either the metal or leather band...


----------



## Ultraman (Mar 14, 2009)

Go the steel band!;-)


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 3, 2009)

Ultraman said:


> Go the steel band!;-)


Yeah my mind is set with the SS one now.

Thanks guys for your input!

Need to call my friend at the TAG factory now ;-)


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Di-Modell makes good quality straps at a reasonable price.
My two favorite models are the Rallye or the Can-Am. I think either would look good on a Carrera.

- Jake


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

gabrielh said:


> Now..... I'm wondering if I should get the Calibre 16...I can get them (any TAG) at a crazy price so I want to get the one that give me the best bang for my $$$ but that is also pleasing to my eyes (in the Carrera line)












That's my favorite Carrera. 
But that's just my opinion.

- Jake


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 3, 2009)

Justice said:


> That's my favorite Carrera.
> But that's just my opinion.
> 
> - Jake


Yeah I'm going with this one. The Calibre 16 is nice but a little too many stuff on it....look a little cramped.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

SS... the poll agrees with me.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Why won't they make the carrera with a screw down crown? I like the day dates better than the GC line but I'm not buying a watch without a screw down crown.


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

Personally, I like leather bands better. The metal bracelets always seem really chunky to me. Leather just seems more classy/old school to me, especially on a watch like the Carrera. You said you loved the look of the watch with the black leather band. Then why not buy what you want?

I wouldn't let wear and tear of the leather strap keep you from buying it that way. You can always buy another one when the strap finally wears out. Not to mention, that's what it's for.

Regarding your dilemna of having to wear the watch daily to keep it from stopping, that's what they make watch winders for.

I've had my leather strap since 2004. I wear the watch probably two times a week, and the strap still looks good. You just have to think about what your day will be like before wearing it. If you're going to be doing demolition on a particular day, that's probably not the day to wear it. I also never swim with it.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## skaymakca (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know if you've already bought your watch but here's my input:

I bought a carrera last February, like the one you are showing but without the red hands. I had the same dilemma about strap vs bracelet.

If you are totally undecided, like the others said, buy the bracelet version and get a strap. The bracelet costs a lot more to buy separately (my AD charges 300 for the strap, 650 for the bracelet).

If you can try them both, do so. That is what finally made my decision. The carrera bracelet is only OK in my opinion: It looks really narrow for some reason in real life. Also the leather strap coordinates a lot better with the black bezel and face of the watch. Again, in my opinion, the watch looks better as a whole with the leather strap. SS bracelets coordinate better with dive watches.

I ended up getting the leather strap and saved myself the cost of buying the bracelet version and buying an additional strap. I figured I'd buy a dive watch one day and therefore have a watch with a bracelet.

In terms of longevity of the strap, I have worn mine everyday since I bought it (almost 8 months now). The strap and stitching are all still excellent. The TAG strap is also a deployment strap which is a big plus. I'm also really sensitive to the fit of watch's strap/bracelet with respect to temperature, sweat, etc, and find that bracelets don't always feel right. Adjusting the strap on the TAG takes a second. I've attached pics of the strap and watch.

Good luck, and either way you'll be very happy.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome.

The perforated leather straps are cool giving it a racy vintage look.

The newer Carrera bracelets are thicker but not wider.


----------



## DNScompanies (May 17, 2009)

One nice thing about leather straps is they're very easy to adjust throughout the day. If you get hot and your wrist swells... adjusting the fit is quick and simple. SS doesn't adjust on the fly.


----------

